# Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?



## zarkanis (29. Januar 2015)

*Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Huhu alle zusammen,

der Threadtitel sagt eig. schon alles. Ich würde gerne wissen ob in der Preisklasse 500-600,- Euro liegende Laptops, welche typischerweise einen i5 4210u und eine Nvidia GT 840M drinne haben, spielefähig sind. Schon klar, dass da kein AC:Unity oder Witcher 3 in max Details auf FHD laufen wird, aber es soll vor allem für unterwegs und für LAN Games reichen. Also z.B. Dota 2, Nosgoth, Lara Croft: Temple of Osiris, The Forest oder AOE 2. Mittlere Details und eine etwas runter geschraubte Auflösung stören mich nicht weiter. Zu hause habe ich einen Tower mit genügend Leistung stehen.

Alternative wäre momentan halt auf ein 800-900,- Euro Laptop zurück zu greifen, welcher dann mind. eine GTX 850 oder 860M drinne hat und einen i7-47xxX.  So viel Geld möchte ich jedoch nur ungern ausgeben, davon kann ich ja einen top Tower kaufen. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Lowwithknowhow (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

sowas wie lol und dota laufen in mittlerer qualiät unter Umständen auch in FHD mit natürlich geringen fps zahlen, jedoch flüssig.

schau mal auf notebookcheck und such nach der 840m. dort findest du tests.


----------



## zarkanis (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Die 840m dürfte meinen Ansprüchen genügen. Die Frage ist jedoch was der Flaschenhals ist, der Prozi oder die Graka? Kann ja sein, dass die Graka das alles darstellen kann, aber wenn der Prozi das nicht mitmacht ist es doof. Und zu dem finde ich bzgl. der Spieletauglichkeit leider nicht so viele Tests.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Denke der 4210U und die 840M passen ganz gut zusammen - im Zweifelsfall würde ich eher bei der 840M den Schuldigen suchen.


----------



## Don_Lokus (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Hallo zarkanis,

an deiner Stelle würde ich noch ein bisschen warten oder in ein günstigeres Notebook mit GTX860m investieren, damit stehst du längerfristig besser da.
Mit der 840m sparst du meiner Meinung nach am falschen Ende.


----------



## zarkanis (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Danke für eure Meinungen.

Aber ein günstigeres Notebook mit GTX 860m kann ich leider nicht finden, die fangen alle wie gesagt erst bei 800,- Euro aufwärts an und das ist mir definitiv zu viel. Wenn du ein Notebook kennst, dass mit der 860m läuft und einigermaßen günstig ist, dann immer her damit


----------



## Cheroon (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Ich hab ein laptop mit den gleichen konfigurationen gekauft, eigentlich fürs arbeiten aber manchmal spiele ich auch damit abends in hotels oder so. Ich kann dir sagen das Watch Dogs und Farcry 4 auf nem 17zoll laptop (allerdings nicht full HD) auf mittleren Einstellungen ordentlich laufen.


----------



## zarkanis (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Okay danke, sowas wollte ich hören  Muss ja nicht gleich immer FHD sein...


----------



## norse (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

lol läuft auf Full HD ohne Probleme auch mit hohen Details


----------



## 442 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Wenn dus mit den Einstellungen nicht übertreibst reicht das sehr gut für einige Spiele aus.  Ansonsten schonmal an einen GTX 850M gedacht, z.B. im Acer VN7? Sind allerdings auch wieder knapp über 700€, dafür hast du einen Leistungszuwachs von ca. 30%.


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Ich sehe das Problem beim "U" Prozessor. Diese Dinger sind auf eine niedrige TDP getrimmt und saulahm. Der vollwertige i3 in meinem ThinkPad ist schneller als der i5-U Prozessor im Ultrabook eines Kollegen.


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*



S754 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem beim "U" Prozessor. Diese Dinger sind auf eine niedrige TDP getrimmt und saulahm. Der vollwertige i3 in meinem ThinkPad ist schneller als der i5-U Prozessor im Ultrabook eines Kollegen.



Welcher mobiler i3 ist das genau?
Saulahm würd ich den ULV-i5 keinesfalls bezeichnen.
Der i5 hat nur ein Turbo-Problem wenn die iGPU gefordert wird, dann reicht die TDP nicht aus um den Turbo hoch zu halten und der CPU-Takt sinkt dramatisch.
Arbeitet aber die 840M und die CPU kann die ganze TDP ausschöpfen, wird auch der Turbotakt sauber oben gehalten.


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Mein ThinkPad hat einen i3-4100M.


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Die CPU`s sollten auf dem selben Niveau liegen.
Dein i3 läuft mit 2,5GHz
Ein ULV-i5, zum Beispiel ein i5-4250U taktet im Turbo auf schwankenden 2,1-2,3GHz
Nichts was man merken dürfte.
Teilweise ist aber furchtbar viel Softwaremüll auf den Geräten installiert, da sind die Thinkpads ein Traum gegenüber zum Beispiel Acer oder Asus.


----------



## zarkanis (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Also würdet ihr in diesem Preisbereich auf jeden Fall ein Thinkpad empfehlen? Ich dachte auch an einen MSI GP 60 glaube ich, der hat ne GTX 850m drinne und den i5-4210M oder H glaube ich, der taktet wesentlich höher. Aber was ich so lese, soll der furchtbar laut sein und ne beschissene Lüfterkurve haben. Klar kann ich das einstellen, aber wenn der schon von Hause aus laut ist, würde es mich glaub ich stören. Will den Laptop nämlich vllt mit in die Uni / Vorlesung nehmen und dann würde es stören...


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Ein Thinkpad mit starker GPU muss man sich erstmal leisten können.
Das ist eine ganz andere Preisklasse.

Für die Uni ist ein Spiele-Laptop meiner Meinung nach sowieso komplett fehl am Platz.
Dort möcht ich eine lange Akkulaufzeit bei niedrigem Gewicht haben.
Sowas findest du bei keinem bezahlbaren Notebook zum Spielen.
Ich würd mir eher was im 13-14" Bereich suchen mit einem günstigen Celeron/Pentium oder (Luxus)i3 + SSD.
Zum Spielen hast du ja eh deinen Tower.


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Kannst es ja mit einem gebrauchten Thinkpad versuchen. Um 400€ gibts da schon brauchbare Geräte mit dedizierter Grafikkarte.


----------



## 442 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Gebrauchte Leasing-Rücklaufer, z.B. Thinkpads oder Latitudes. Musst aber selber wissen ob du ein Notebook in der Uni brauchst .. in welche Richtung geht dein Studium wenn man fragen darf? 

Ich studier was technisches und hab deswegen auch erst an ein Thinkpad gedacht, schwankte zwischen L440 (den gibts als Student für 499€ mit i3 und HD+ Display) oder nehm gebrauchten T-/X-Modell .. Habs dann aber gelassen, man braucht es einfach in der Vorlesung nicht. Hät ich eins, würd ich zocken und am Ende startet man 'ne Age of Empires LAN, ich kenn mich .. Und für CAD und Visual Studio hab ich meinen Tower.


----------



## zarkanis (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Also niedriges Gewicht ist mir egal, ob ich 2 oder 3kg mit 10 Ordnern/Büchern rumtrage macht den Bock nicht fett und die Unis haben ja mittlerweile alle Stromanschluss.

Ich werde halt ein Informatik Studium anfangen, deswegen denke ich dass ich ihn in der Uni u.U. gebrauchen könnte. In meinem vorherigem Studium habe ich jedenfalls keinen Laptop in der Vorlesung gebraucht.


----------



## 442 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*



zarkanis schrieb:


> Also niedriges Gewicht ist mir egal, ob ich 2 oder 3kg mit 10 Ordnern/Büchern rumtrage macht den Bock nicht fett und die Unis haben ja mittlerweile alle Stromanschluss.



Stromanschluss? Luxus!   Kenn sowas nicht. 

Überleg dir das mit dem Gewicht nochmal, 3 Kilo sind schon ein Brocken. 2 Kilo sind da im Vergleich wirklich angenehmer.
In Informatik kann man das sicher am ehesten gebrauchen, da hast du wohl Recht.


----------



## zarkanis (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Ja im direkten Vergleich mag das sicherlich stimmen, aber wie gesagt, wenn ich den Laptop noch mit Büchern und Ordnern, Schreibmaterial und Taschenrechner trage sind das dann relativ gesehen vllt 5kg zu 6kg. Also nur noch ein Unterschied von 20%, anstatt von 50%. Deswegen meinte ich, dass das den Bock nicht fett macht. 

Aber mal schauen, noch hats ja Zeit bis mein Studium losgeht. In erster Linie sollte es aber auch wirklich zum Zocken gedacht sein, wenn ich ihn sinnvoll in der Uni gebrauchen kann, würde ich auch das tun. Aber ihn jeden Tag mitschleppen kann ich mir, heute jedenfalls, nicht vorstellen.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Für die Uni ist ein Spiele-Laptop meiner Meinung nach sowieso komplett fehl am Platz.
> Dort möcht ich eine lange Akkulaufzeit bei niedrigem Gewicht haben.
> Sowas findest du bei keinem bezahlbaren Notebook zum Spielen.
> Ich würd mir eher was im 13-14" Bereich suchen mit einem günstigen Celeron/Pentium oder (Luxus)i3 + SSD.
> Zum Spielen hast du ja eh deinen Tower.



Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr habt... Mein GE40 hat einen i7-QuadCore, ne GTX760M, , nen 14"-Bildschirm, wiegt nur 2kg und hat im Office-Betrieb ne Laufzeit von weit über 6 Stunden. 

Laut Vorbesitzer wurde für das Notebook 800€ gezahlt - für so ein Ausstattungspaket definitiv kein hoher Preis.

Was ich damit sagen will... Einfach rumgucken und Tests lesen. Es müssen nicht immer vergleichsweise teure ThinkPads sein.



S754 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem beim "U" Prozessor. Diese Dinger sind auf eine niedrige TDP getrimmt und saulahm. Der vollwertige i3 in meinem ThinkPad ist schneller als der i5-U Prozessor im Ultrabook eines Kollegen.



Ne 840M passt aber trotzdem zum 4210U. Die ist nämlich wirklich lahmarschig, was will man auch von 384 Maxwell-Shadern mit DDR3-RAM erwarten...

Würde dem 4210U aber auch keine GTX zur Seite stellen.


----------



## Abductee (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Dein MSI kostet neu ~1200€


----------



## Don_Lokus (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Intel i5 4210u + Nvidia GT 840M spielefähig?*

Moin, ich nochmal....

in einem anderen Thread hier geht es um das Lenovo Y50-70, mittlerweile bezahlbar(800€) mit i7, GTX 860 ... absolut mobil und wird auch die Jahre die du es für dein Studium benötigen wirst ausreichen.
Kann dir da nur noch einmal den Test von notebookcheck ans Herz legen: 
Test-Update Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70 (59424712) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das was du bei dem Gerät an Geld oben drauf legst wird sich sicher mit der Zeit bezahlt machen


----------

